# CleanDetail - 2011 Range Rover Sport Enhancement & Protection



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Detailing & Ceramic Protection Specialist 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: Paint Enhancement Detail & Protection
*

Here we have a 2011 Range Rover Sport. The owner has owned this since brand new, its had a good amount of wash's from a hand car wash so i was interested to see what condition the paint was in. At the same time i took the opportunity to test some new products as well.

First shots outside show its got a fair few swirl marks and blemish's.




























First job was a pre-rinse, Pre-wash using Citrus Pre-Wash then a snow foam off with Autobrite Magi-Foam. While the foam was dwelling i agitated areas of the vehicle which would be harder to reach with the mitt, such as door shuts, grills & badges.










Wheels were cleaned with Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner using a Swissvax Wheel Brush & Wheel Woolies.










The paint work was then washed with a new 2013 Autobrite Shampoo, which i have to say is very very good!! Using the 2 Bucket method and DoDo Juice Wookies Fist.










The paint was then clayed & masked ready for the machine part. The Paint work was machined with a DA using a System (not rupes) Then refined by Rotary. That result gives you this:










Once happy with the finish, it was sealed with Autobrite Ultra Slick Sealant then waxed with Swissvax Crystal Rock. A few extras were then done before collection:



















Wheels were then sealed with Swissvax Autobahn & windows sealed with Autobrite Repel. Tyres then dressed with Meguiars Endurance and plastics dressed with Autofinesse Revive.

Once happy with the final inspection these photos were taken:









































































Thanks for reading our write up by CleanDetail! 
*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*




​


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice work. 

Callum


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Nick


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks great bud, fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work Nick, That looks like one low RR Sport


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stonking stuff yet again Nicholas!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Stonking stuff yet again Nicholas!


:lol: Only my Mrs call's me Nicholas, And thats normally as i've not washed the dish's.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Superb work,car looks perfect!.


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn looking very good!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Good job, amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Outstanding work on a very nice motor


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind comments

ATB
Nick


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work mate, this one of the range rover red limited edition models?



Bowler said:


> Nice work Nick, That looks like one low RR Sport


RR Sports have 3 ride height settings, access - low, normal and then a higher one for offroad ground clearence all on air.

Guessing its just been selected on access for the pics


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Jonny_R said:


> Brilliant work mate, this one of the range rover red limited edition models?
> 
> RR Sports have 3 ride height settings, access - low, normal and then a higher one for offroad ground clearence all on air.
> 
> Guessing its just been selected on access for the pics


I think your right! i know they are rare in this colour, But such a nice colour it is :thumb:

You got me! its in access mode. Sits very nice with those alloys so just had to 

ATB
Nick


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks amazing mate!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> I think your right! i know they are rare in this colour, But such a nice colour it is :thumb:
> 
> You got me! its in access mode. Sits very nice with those alloys so just had to
> 
> ...


I always set my dads to access for any pics too haha


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> I always set my dads to access for any pics too haha


Because your gangster :wave:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Some great work. Not sure why but I love the stripes on the boot carpet.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

explorer said:


> Some great work. Not sure why but I love the stripes on the boot carpet.


Its a love hate thing TBH. Most people love them. Just makes the experience more unique.

ATB
Nick


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What Vac do you use?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> What Vac do you use?


I use a nulfisk one. But, thats not how i do my stripes


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Because your gangster :wave:


"They see me rollin" :car: haha



CleanDetail said:


> I use a nulfisk one. But, thats not how i do my stripes


How do you get your stripes then? carpet brushing?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

There is an attachment isn't there or as Jonny said the brush method


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Jonny_R said:


> "They see me rollin" :car: haha
> 
> How do you get your stripes then? carpet brushing?


I'd love to tell you, but then i'd have to kill you.

:lol::lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> I'd love to tell you, but then i'd have to kill you.
> 
> :lol::lol:


You can tell us then kill Jonny


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> You can tell us then kill Jonny


:lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> You can tell us then kill Jonny


Im down with this, aslong as i know how before i get killed it will be all worth it :lol:


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> I'd love to tell you, but then i'd have to kill you.
> 
> :lol::lol:


I guess you have to earn those stripes then!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Cant you just use a credit card to do them?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

explorer said:


> I guess you have to earn those stripes then!


haha yes!



rob_vrs said:


> Cant you just use a credit card to do them?


I've never actually tried this method, but i will!!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> haha yes!
> 
> I've never actually tried this method, but i will!!


Haha I'm going to try it tomorrow when my new wet and dry arrives haha, see if i can compete with the stripes


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Impeccable job, sir!


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

great job, what system did you use if i may ask


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice Job, the Range Rover looks great:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Eric the Red said:


> great job, what system did you use if i may ask


It was done by DA & Not with the Rupes. Thats all i'm willing to say. Other than its not a kit you can buy :thumb:

Knowledge is power 

ATB
Nick


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish:thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great work, dramatic improvement!


----------

